# Tired of gloves failing



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I'm sick of my gloves getting beat up easily and leaking water. I have owned leather, and non. Gore tex liner, yada yada, and i'm still left wondering what glove will work. I think I may have over treated my most recent pair of leather dakine gloves. But either way, I need a pair of gloves that will start dry, end dry and not wear out in half a season. If they're leather, I want them to be pre treated. No mittens. Gore liner or some other membrane that does not leak and something that can TAKE ABUSE and not cause tears and leaks. Whatayagot? And i'll pay whatever, within reason.
> 
> Right now I'm shopping and the two that are "in my cart" are the Burton AK Guide and the Volcom Service.


I'm interested in this too. My Dakine Navigators are decent, but I think there's better out there. I did get a pair of Bison hide mittens this season too that I'm going to try out.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Ribinbend:

Do you not usually ride in PNW where the pow is usually a little heavier and wetter than most other places?

Given how long you have been riding, I'm sure you would have found something that works by now. 

You want to wear gloves and the problem there is so many seams. Remember a seam is an endless string of holes. Yes they are small, but holes none the less and no matter how you treat gloves, those holes still give moisture a way to get in.

My only suggestion is to give mitts a try. Fewer seams, fewer holes, less opportunity for water to get in, but I still think that it is the type of snow you ride in most of the time that is going to still give you grief, gloves or mitts

Kevlar and Carbon would prevent the tears, but not available in gloves.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Hey Ribinbend:My only suggestion is to give mitts a try.



My hands get too sweaty to wear mittens. Also the leaking occurs more so once they have endured a bit of abuse.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You ever tried that "never wet" stuff? Thought about ordering some...

Scratch that, just read some more about it, doesn't asthma long enough...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> You ever tried that "never wet" stuff? Thought about ordering some...
> 
> Scratch that, just read some more about it, doesn't asthma long enough...


I have three bottles of the Never Wet for fabric I got at the Fastenal show last year for a sample, I tried it on my boots, it worked OK, but my socks smelled like gas every time I took my boots off for pretty much the whole season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've just accepted that I blow through gloves and mittens like nothing. The right one specifically. From dragging my hand in carves to doing grabs to carrying my board, that one just gets trashed. I've stopped trying to find ones that will last. I've simply switched my strategy to stocking up on deeply discounted ones in the offseason.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

My Snowlife mittens (they also make gloves version) stayed good forever (5+y) even tho I grab snow carving with the hind hand and carry board with gloves alla time.

Got Burton ascent gloves as well, they seem very reliable, only used 1 season so far but they show no wear yet. I mistly use them without the liner, just the shell is warm enough in the warm temps we have ATM.

Considering the leaking: My observation is that gore tex gloves probably don't leak but rather get humid inside from sweating. Formerly, my thick Dakine gloves were wet all the time half through the day with the result that hands became very cold in the afternoons. Began to take the gloves off on the lift to coold down the hands in the air and not sweating in the gloves. So far, this worked well; didn't get wet gloves/cold hands this season.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I'm sick of my gloves getting beat up easily and leaking water. I have owned leather, and non. Gore tex liner, yada yada, and i'm still left wondering what glove will work. I think I may have over treated my most recent pair of leather dakine gloves. But either way, I need a pair of gloves that will start dry, end dry and not wear out in half a season. If they're leather, I want them to be pre treated. No mittens. Gore liner or some other membrane that does not leak and something that can TAKE ABUSE and not cause tears and leaks. Whatayagot? And i'll pay whatever, within reason.
> 
> Right now I'm shopping and the two that are "in my cart" are the Burton AK Guide and the Volcom Service.


I use these: Beta Shell Mitten - New / Men's / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx 
Have not failed me yet. I had Burton and Dakine mittens and finger gloves before and while generally good, they did wear out from board eges, hand dragging, etc.
My Arc'teryx mittens have held up well so far, are completely waterproof without any treatment, and have better dexterity than most finger gloves.
There is a finger glove version too:
Beta Shell Glove - New / Men's / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx
But note that they are pure shells (equivalent to a shell jacket) without any insulation or liner, so for protection against cold you need liners or something like this:
Lithic Glove / Men's / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The gloves I wear don't stay dry, but they wear really well, and they're really cheap, so I just own multiple pairs and switch them out if they get wet.

Actually these stay dry, but my hands sweat a lot so they get wet on the inside anyway... Products Single Item | Watson Gloves


Most of the patrollers use something like this. So far I'm getting a few seasons out of them without wearing a pair out... Products Single Item | Watson Gloves


These are the ones I like the most, they're a little less insulated than the others so I don't sweat in them. Still plenty warm down to -20 C or so. I have treated the gloves with nikwax, silicone spray, and no luck yet on making them truly water resistant. Main thing is I can get them for about $15 a pair and keep several in my board bag at all times... Products Single Item | Watson Gloves


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

If my gloves were falling apart *knocks on wood*. I would get these Pow Stealth Gloves and maybe a conditioner.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I ride in the PNW too, I am also hard on gloves.

I am currently riding the Yeti Gloves, (similar to the guide glove) and can get almost two seasons out of them.

Probably going to make the switch to arcteryx next year.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Gloves get ripped waaaaay easier.

I wear now leather mittens with liner gloves and its been perfect. No signs of wear at all in over 20days.

Between grabs, dragging hand, wiping stuff with the gloves, etc i was killing gloves. Hated the feel of mittens, so went with liner gloves. Much better.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

As far as people talking about shredding gloves. Look at the ones I posted. All the guys that work at the hill daily (most of the times with 1-2 days off a month) wear those types of gloves. They're handling fencing, b-nets, equipment, etc. all day long and that's what they choose to wear.

Take it for what it's worth!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Before reading thru this entire thread, I was about to ask,.. "WTF are you doing to gloves that you trash them so badly??"

I've been wearing the same pair of Level V gauntlet, glove liner mitts for 5 years now. Being a NooB, I was *always* on/in the snow, pushing myself up etc. I also drag at least two boards with me every time I ride, so Im carrying one in each hand alla time. :dunno: 

They do get damp inside from sweat, and occasionally from snow dropping in. The only two times I rode @ mt Brighton, I had to use the tow rope for the short NooB run I was learning on, that caused a small abraded patch on the palm a little smaller than a dime. That patch has not gotten any bigger or finished wearing all the way thru since my second day ever on a board!! :huh:

Of course I dont do any park,.. My carving is rudimentary at best, so not really dragging my hands,..! But I do a lot of tail grab butters and have slid down the hill often after a fall!

I'm really quite surprised to hear how many of you folks are trashing gloves the way you are!! I've gone thru a couple pairs of liners, but the mitts are still goin strong!!! (...I also thouroughly dry them after ea. outing.) If you arent,..? Maybe it's more of a "rot" problem?? :shrug:





Argo said:


> ...Scratch that, just read some more about it, *doesn't asthma long enough...*


Lol!! Argo,.. I'm guessing you dictated that into your iPhone?? :blink: I laugh cuz Siri treats my dictation like I'm talking with a mouth full of rocks!! :facepalm3: Bitch is dyslexic to boot! :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Before reading thru this entire thread, I was about to ask,.. "WTF are you doing to gloves that you trash them so badly??"


Dragging your back hand while carving usually chews through gloves pretty bad. I know alpine boarders that will coat their gloves in some sort of rubberized stuff so they don't tear them up in days.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

i've had several pairs of AK gloves and mittens and all but one have failed, the only AK product that has never failed me is my ak 3l hover mitt, they'll still bulletproof after 5-6 years. but since then i've gone through a pair of AK oven mitts, and a pair of the AK guide glove.

in my opinion the only glove/mitt that you want to abuse in various conditions there is no other brand that holds up as well as Hestra, very spendy but worth it. i've been on several backcountry trips with guides that swear by them, and guides are usually very harsh on gloves.



good luck


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I've had good luck with DaKine Bronco GT's!!!!!

I do wax them regular, and am pretty conscious about not grabbin trees, carryin board by binding heel cup instead of edges, etc etc!!!!! 

I always make sure to dry them out properly each night, and especially when there's a long period of non use!!!!! Mold will destroy shit like no other!!!!! 

I've got myself a pair of Baron GT Mitts to give a burl in Japan!!!!! I've always been a non-mitt guy too, but I'm gonna try real hard this time!!!!!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Outdoor Research Northback Glove - Men's | Backcountry.com

I don't know if they make this model anymore, but I've had these for a couple seasons now and even use them in cold-weather fishing, shoveling, etc. Had one small seam rip on the index finger leather (gore tex remained intact) last year, stitched it back with some waxed thread and they're still going strong. Still waterproof. Pretty good gloves.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I know what you mean I've gone thru a few pairs over the years and most have ended up getting beat up and later logged prematurely except for one pair. 
Look into Swany. I had a pair last over 5 years and I only used the included waterproofing stuff the day I got them. I still have them as backup.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My hestra gloves stay dry as long as I don't take them off and jam snow back in them.

edit because my auto correct is fucking stupid.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Argo said:


> My hestra gloves stay dry as long as I don't take them off and jam snow back in them.
> 
> edit because my auto correct is fucking stupid.


I will find my older hestras if you want to borrow them for a day to try them. They have the liners in them.....


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

freshy said:


> I know what you mean I've gone thru a few pairs over the years and most have ended up getting beat up and later logged prematurely except for one pair.
> Look into Swany. I had a pair last over 5 years and I only used the included waterproofing stuff the day I got them. I still have them as backup.


I got a pair of Swany mitts last season. I don't remember the name but they were around $80. They started to fall apart after about 10 days. The "leather"(I don't know if it was even real) was extremely thin and started to peel and flake off. They completely soaked through on a day with mixed snow/sleet/rain. The people I was riding with had no problems that day with their Burton and Candy grind mitts. 

I ended up getting some Flylow Ridge gloves. They did start to absorb some water on the outside sometimes as the season went on but never soaked through the liner. They are made with a thicker leather than lots of snow sports gloves I have owned. I also used them a good deal for working outside and they held up to that. I am pretty happy with them and they were only $40.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

If I were going to spend $100+ on a pair of gloves I would get some of those Hestra Heli gloves. I tried them on and they seem very high quality and warm.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Argo said:


> My hestra gloves stay dry as long as I don't take them off and jam snow back in them.


^^^ this

Black Diamond gloves have also been bulletproof for me


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

These are what I'm eying up:


Hestra Fall Line Glove - Ski Gloves | Backcountry.com


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

trapper said:


> Outdoor Research Northback Glove - Men's | Backcountry.com
> 
> I don't know if they make this model anymore, but I've had these for a couple seasons now and even use them in cold-weather fishing, shoveling, etc. Had one small seam rip on the index finger leather (gore tex remained intact) last year, stitched it back with some waxed thread and they're still going strong. Still waterproof. Pretty good gloves.


I can also confirm that Outdoor Research has an awesome warranty. They just sent me a new pair no questions asked in 2 business days after I destroyed a pair after one season (seems to be the average glove lifespan for me).

As a canuck I also just had to send the worn pair to their distributor in Kamloops as opposed to the US. Made the process a whole lot quicker.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Peyto said:


> I can also confirm that Outdoor Research has an awesome warranty. They just sent me a new pair no questions asked in 2 business days after I destroyed a pair after one season (seems to be the average glove lifespan for me).
> 
> As a canuck I also just had to send the worn pair to their distributor in Kamloops as opposed to the US. Made the process a whole lot quicker.


Good to know. But I won't bother with the warranty of on those because like I said, it was such a small seam tear, it was likely my fault, and I was able to stitch it and it's held ever since with zero problems. If they still made this glove, I'd buy a second pair just to have them when these finally do kick the bucket.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't read throgh the thread so it might have been mentioned but Hestra makes a super strong leather glove. The Fall Line and Vertical Cut Freeride are beast gloves. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

bksdds said:


> If my gloves were falling apart *knocks on wood*. I would get these Pow Stealth Gloves and maybe a conditioner.


I have a pair of these. They come with a pack of Nikwax leather wax that's good for a couple applications.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> I didn't read throgh the thread so it might have been mentioned but Hestra makes a super strong leather glove. The Fall Line and Vertical Cut Freeride are beast gloves. Expensive but worth it.


Worth in terms of performance alone or worth it because they actually last? I have no problem paying that kind of money for gloves (or any gear) that perform well so long as they actually last. 

I've heard nothing but good things about Hestra and wouldn't mind giving them a try. I actually have a pair of their deerskin gloves for driving and they are damn nice and well made.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Till about what temperature would these work, would they be ok up to -5C? My hands usually sweat pretty quick in normal gloves and looking for something low profile and not as thick. Any other suggestions appreciated.

Oakley Factory Park Gloves | evo


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Peyto said:


> Worth in terms of performance alone or worth it because they actually last? I have no problem paying that kind of money for gloves (or any gear) that perform well so long as they actually last.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things about Hestra and wouldn't mind giving them a try. I actually have a pair of their deerskin gloves for driving and they are damn nice and well made.


I had (and still have) Hestra Army leather GTX Short glove. They lasted me for 3 years, and I rode about 40-50 days.

Now I have Hestra Army Leather GTX glove, riding it for 2 years(70-80 days may be). Waxed it recently, and it's ready for another season. I doubt I can do 30-40 days this year, so most likely it will last me for another two years.


----------

